# Questions.....Questions that need answering.



## Aisteru (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm sure we all have had question for our fellow forum members but qe did not know where to post them.. Well, here it is. Post a question here and I'm sure our forum folk will help. I'll start us off.



Has anyone heard of the Tolkien Society? I am considering joining but I'm not sure if it is worth it (Most of the events take place in England. Kind of hard for me to get there).


----------



## Forgotten Path (Aug 24, 2005)

Any body know where I can get a custum avatar made?

The TS sounds intresting.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 29, 2005)

Forggoten Path said:


> Any body know where I can get a custum avatar made?



You can state what you would like as your avatar here.


----------



## Starflower (Nov 8, 2005)

www.thetolkiensociety.org

you can be a member even if you do not live in England, they publish a magzine and a newlestter, with details of Tolien-related activities in your (general) area.


----------

